# Now, where to find Borax in Dubai? (sodium borate)



## k2j2unk

I'm looking for Borax powder (a.k.a. sodium borate, sodium tetraborate, the salt form of boric acid, etc.). The most common brand in the US (and UK) is "20 Mule Team," in Australia it's Harper's, in the UK it was also Lassco Dri-Pak. It's a white powder, sometimes used as a laundry detergent enhancer, although I'm looking to use it against cockroaches (safely ensconced in hollow PVC pipes). 

The EU recently reclassified the 'Borate' group of chemicals that Borax belongs to, so apparently it is no longer available as a cleaning and laundry product in the EU. I fear this may have carried over to the UAE. It should still be available somewhere...

I have already looked and *not* found it in: 
Life Pharmacy on SZR (near Crowne Plaza)
Carrefour (MOE and Deira City Centre),
Spinneys (Jumeirah Beach and Umm Al Sheif Rds),
Choitrams (Safa Park), 
Union Coop (Satwa/SZR and Safa Park), 
Al Maya (Satwa)
an Indian 'supermarket' (medium-size, in Al Quoz)
Ace Hardware (Festival City and SZR), 
a smaller but excellent hardware store in Al Quoz (on Umm Suqeim Rd)

Has anyone seen Borax here in Dubai, in 2013? Many thanks!!


----------



## k2j2unk

*P.S. picture of Borax*

In case this helps, the box in the US looks like this: 








In Australia it's this: 








UK e.g.:


----------



## BedouGirl

k2j2unk said:


> In case this helps, the box in the US looks like this:
> 
> In Australia it's this:
> 
> UK e.g.:


Is it a whitening agent? You can get it in any supermarket. Glo-white and there's another brand, it comes in a large tub, can't remember the name of it, but you just need to look in the sections stocking soap powder and softeners.


----------



## k2j2unk

BedouGirl said:


> Is it a whitening agent? Glo-white...


Nope, not a whitening agent, but thanks. 

It's an old-fashioned household product, all it contains is 100% sodium borate (or sodium tetraborate) -- the salt form of boric acid. 

In the laundry it helps loosen soil; but I'm using it for it's insecticide properties: it's a relatively mild but effective way of killing cockroaches! Takes 7-10 days, but works very well.


----------



## MsMaca

You can get it in almost any pharmacy. I got mine in Jumaira, next to Japengo caffee, but you can get it almost anywhere.


----------



## k2j2unk

Thanks, I'll try some more pharmacies. (I'd already tried Life Pharmacy on SZR near Crowne Plaza, they didn't have it.) Thanks again!


----------



## Nicx

Did you manage to find the Borax? I'm also trying to find some!


----------



## IzzyBella

Me too! I tried pharmacies, they give me the wrong stuff.


----------



## Nicx

IzzyBella said:


> Me too! I tried pharmacies, they give me the wrong stuff.


Each pharmacy I go to want to give me 'Boric Acid Powder', telling me it's the same thing.....I'm not a pharmacist, but I don't think it's the same as Borax...


----------



## Peterf

Nicx said:


> Each pharmacy I go to want to give me 'Boric Acid Powder', telling me it's the same thing.....I'm not a pharmacist, but I don't think it's the same as Borax...


It's not. 

You could also try sodium perborate. When in water, it breaks up into hydrogen peroxide and borax. 

You could try one of the local commercial laundry chemical suppliers - Ecolab or Diversey, but they'll want to sell you 20kgs of it. 

If I see any around, I'll let you know.


----------



## IzzyBella

Peterf said:


> It's not.
> 
> You could also try sodium perborate. When in water, it breaks up into hydrogen peroxide and borax.
> 
> You could try one of the local commercial laundry chemical suppliers - Ecolab or Diversey, but they'll want to sell you 20kgs of it.
> 
> If I see any around, I'll let you know.


I would actually buy 20kgs! 
Also if they have some other laundry stuff I'd be sorted. 
Trying to buy bicarbonate of soda and vinegar in bulk here is proving difficult too.


----------



## Peterf

IzzyBella said:


> I would actually buy 20kgs!
> Also if they have some other laundry stuff I'd be sorted.
> Trying to buy bicarbonate of soda and vinegar in bulk here is proving difficult too.


Both of those companies are laundry chemical manufacturers/suppliers & have branches in Dubai 
I'll dig out some contact names/numbers etc and send to you if you want?


----------



## IzzyBella

Peterf said:


> Both of those companies are laundry chemical manufacturers/suppliers & have branches in Dubai
> I'll dig out some contact names/numbers etc and send to you if you want?


Yes! Please do!


----------



## Nicx

Peterf said:


> It's not.
> 
> You could also try sodium perborate. When in water, it breaks up into hydrogen peroxide and borax.
> 
> You could try one of the local commercial laundry chemical suppliers - Ecolab or Diversey, but they'll want to sell you 20kgs of it.
> 
> If I see any around, I'll let you know.


Thanks!


----------



## Strwaberry

Were you successful in finding Borax? I am looking for Borax & Castile soap for a long time.


QUOTE=k2j2unk;1106980]I'm looking for Borax powder (a.k.a. sodium borate, sodium tetraborate, the salt form of boric acid, etc.). The most common brand in the US (and UK) is "20 Mule Team," in Australia it's Harper's, in the UK it was also Lassco Dri-Pak. It's a white powder, sometimes used as a laundry detergent enhancer, although I'm looking to use it against cockroaches (safely ensconced in hollow PVC pipes). 

The EU recently reclassified the 'Borate' group of chemicals that Borax belongs to, so apparently it is no longer available as a cleaning and laundry product in the EU. I fear this may have carried over to the UAE. It should still be available somewhere...

I have already looked and *not* found it in: 
Life Pharmacy on SZR (near Crowne Plaza)
Carrefour (MOE and Deira City Centre),
Spinneys (Jumeirah Beach and Umm Al Sheif Rds),
Choitrams (Safa Park), 
Union Coop (Satwa/SZR and Safa Park), 
Al Maya (Satwa)
an Indian 'supermarket' (medium-size, in Al Quoz)
Ace Hardware (Festival City and SZR), 
a smaller but excellent hardware store in Al Quoz (on Umm Suqeim Rd)

Has anyone seen Borax here in Dubai, in 2013? Many thanks!![/QUOTE]


----------



## truthseekerland

Has anyone had any luck finding borax? I too would not mind buying it in bulk.


----------



## k2j2unk

I never found any borax for sale in Dubai (post-2012). (I didn't yet look in other emirates.)


----------



## truthseekerland

I found an online shopping site that sells it.


----------



## K0sh

Well, share it with everyone!


----------



## bazdubai

*where to find borax*

Did anyone have success in finding Borax in Dubai as I would really like to get some to deal with cockroaches?


----------

